# Китайские баяны



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

В магазинах можно встретить китайские баяны. Я говорю о Farinelli и Sadko. Информации мало. Мне интересен Farinelli Junior. Единственное, что напрягает, никакой информации о производителе не смог найти. В описании в магазинах вообще мрак. Вроде делают по российскому заказу (кто заказчик?) в Китае из итальянских комплектующих.

Кто, что знает о Farinelli и Sadko , поделитесь.


----------



## vev (4 Фев 2017)

ilya83 писал:


> В магазинах можно встретить китайские баяны. Я говорю о Farinelli и Sadko. Информации мало. Мне интересен Farinelli Junior. Единственное, что напрягает, никакой информации о производителе не смог найти. В описании в магазинах вообще мрак. Вроде делают по российскому заказу (кто заказчик?) в Китае из итальянских комплектующих.
> 
> Кто, что знает о Farinelli и Sadko , поделитесь.


Это хорошо, что Вас напрягает только отсутствие информации о производителе...
Не надо искать информацию. Просто возьмите в руки и информация Вам никогда больше не понадобится...


----------



## bayanidze (4 Фев 2017)

Ну на ютубе есть же про Фаринелли

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiAHhZcdkbU&amp;t=1051s

Основная претензия -- дубовая механика и гармошечный (слишком яркий) звук.
Плюс, как говорится на видео, -- инструментом можно играть в футбол,
выдерживает. Но человек доводил руками определённые вещи,
так что не с пылу с жару.

Самому было интересно когда-то, что из себя представляют стандартные 
безрегистровые двухголосые фаринелли, но по ним инфы нет ваще, кроме ругательных отзывов.

"Российские заказы" -- это ерунда. Это чистый "Кетай", никто в России ничего не доводит и не контролирует.

Вы видео посмотрите-то, кислую физиономию гражданина, когда он про качество звука
говорит, не заметить очень уж трудно. Наверное, это основное.


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

bayanidze/ писал:


> Ну на ютубе есть же про Фаринелли
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiAHhZcdkbU&amp;t=1051s
> 
> Основная претензия -- дубовая механика и гармошечный (слишком яркий) звук...


Я видел. Он говорил, что использует его и в жару и в мороз и в дождь.. несколько лет и ничего. А про звук, так он же профессионал и играет на дорогих итальянских. Когда Жигули с BMW сравнивают, тоже такую физиономию делают. Хорошо, что чистый китай, но нет их нигде. Кто их в наши магазины поставляет? Почему  не выкладывают на китайский площадках вроде Ali, как Afanti Music, например. Странно это. ..


----------



## jem (4 Фев 2017)

Коллеги, а что же вы забыли про ОВК Мелодия, это тоже Фаринелли, с переклеенной эмблемой.
Farinelli Unior это вообще гармошка, играть невозможно взрослому, не хватает меха...
"Думайте сами, решайте сами, иметь или не иметь..."


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

Читайте название темы пожалуйста. Я просил инфу по Farinelli и Sadko. Гармошка или меха не хватает... 

Заводите новую тему пожалуйста.


----------



## vev (4 Фев 2017)

ilya83 писал:


> Читайте название темы пожалуйста. Я просил инфу по Farinelli и Sadko. Гармошка или меха не хватает...
> 
> Заводите новую тему пожалуйста.


Хотелось бы посоветовать для начала читать форум, и лишь после заводить новую тему.

Все китайцы - примерно одно и то же. Любой старый немец делает их в лет. А уж про итальянцев вообще молчу. Да и не показатель качества инструмента возможность играть на морозе и под дождем ИМХО


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

Немцы, итальянцы жутко дорогие. Я же не профессиональный музыкант. Может мне вообще чз год надоест баян. Зачем за такие деньги брать (бу не рассматривается по религиозным соображениям). 

Сейчас взял сделанный "великими" Тульскими мастерами. Больше российские брать не хочу.

Украину, Белоруссию искал - не нашел. Сейчас смотрю китайские. Пока нашел только Afanti Music, но они стоят, как германские.


----------



## jem (4 Фев 2017)

Так речь и идет об этих баянах,о том на что Вам следует обратить внимание при покупке китайца, которые порой вплывают под русскими названиями.


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

Про Farinelli где-то читал, то это бывшие ОВК Мелодия. Про ОВК тоже ничего не возможно найти. Только это:

Цитата:


> Приобретя   с годами опыт (с 2002г. управление фабрикой «Тульская Гармонь»)   лучших тульских, московских и зарубежных мастеров и оценив тенденции развития музыкального образования в стране,   компания   «ОВК» открыла новое направление по производству музыкальных инструментов, начав выпуск   БАЯНОВ и АККОРДЕОНОВ НОВОГО ПОКОЛЕНИЯ под собственной торговой маркой «ОВК Мелодия».


Т.е. ОВК с 2002 управляет Тульской или Тульская управляет ОВК ? Вообще не понятно о.О


----------



## vev (4 Фев 2017)

ilya83 (04.02.2017, 15:33) писал:


> бу не рассматривается по религиозным соображениям


Пора становится атеистом...


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

В общем тема актуальна. Интересуют китайские баяны. В основном Farinelli Junior. 

Прошу не флудить. Только по теме. Спасибо.


----------



## vev (4 Фев 2017)

*ilya83*,

это не флуд... Если вам играть, то не парьте себе и другим мозг и берите б/у немца или советский. Если же вам надо, чтобы за Вас Вас же убедили: как хороши китайские инструменты, то вы явно ошиблись местом.


----------



## Dmvlad (4 Фев 2017)

Если бы я хотел играть, играл бы на том что есть, кстати на туле которая вам не понравилась тоже неплохо учиться, а потом если вдруг пойдет, думал бы о покупке другого баяна,о религии... примкнул бы либо к "юпитерцам" либо к "итальянцам"-)) Почему именно Farinelli Junior? для учебы он как бы маловат взрослому, надо хотя бы 52-55 звуков в правой...


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

Dmvlad писал:


> Если бы я хотел играть, играл бы на том что есть, кстати на туле которая вам не понравилась тоже неплохо учиться, а потом если вдруг пойдет, думал бы о покупке другого баяна,о религии... примкнул бы либо к "юпитерцам" либо к "итальянцам"-)) Почему именно Farinelli Junior? для учебы он как бы маловат взрослому, надо хотя бы 52-55 звуков в правой...


Я так и делаю. На Тульском учусь. И собираю инфу по другим. Про покупку Тульского сделаю отдельный пост. Юпитер тоже присмотрел. Модель 1Д. Одноголосый (не нужен лишний перезвон в квартире),маленький, легкий, выборный. Но он 3-х рядный. Мне 5-ти нравится. Диапазона хватает, больше не надо. 

В общем пока на примете Юпитер-1Д и Фаринелли Джуниор. Фаринелли дешевле, вот и интересуюсь.


----------



## jem (4 Фев 2017)

Если уж хотите новый, купите Тулу 209 и не парьтесь.Там все же и глубина басов есть и двухголосие какое-никакое, и достаточно меха для игры. На ФУринелли Юниор этого ничего нет.Деньги на ветер.


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

Еще раз для особых... 

Тема : ИНФА О ТОРГ. МАРКЕ FARINELLI, SADKO !  (Китай)

С чем мне парится, я сделаю отдельную тему, там выскажитесь. Спасибо!


----------



## ze_go (4 Фев 2017)

ilya83 (04.02.2017, 19:35) писал:


> Еще раз для особых... Тема : ИНФА О ТОРГ. МАРКЕ FARINELLI, SADKO !  (Китай)
> 
> С чем мне парится, я сделаю отдельную тему, там выскажитесь. Спасибо!


ещё раз для особого))... 
Вам уже ответили по сути... почитайте форум...
купите себе китайское чудо и не любите остальным мозг)) 
будет дёшево и не на долго...
excusez-moi за эмоции))


----------



## rodiongork (4 Фев 2017)

Цитата:


> Единственное, что напрягает, никакой информации о производителе не смог найти


А вы в базах торговых марок и брендов смогли найти эти названия? Мне беглый поиск выдал что SADKO это почившая марка зарезервированная для алкоголя, а FARINELLI для сумок... ))

Поэтому на вопрос "ИНФА О ТОРГ. МАРКЕ FARINELLI, SADKO" можно видимо ответить "нет таких марок". Может я плохо смотрел? Попробуйте сами, проверьте...

Если я правильно понимаю, работает это так. Открываете магазин на ебее (или ООО Рога-и-Копыта в РФ). Заказываете от произвольного китайского производителя инструменты и просите чтобы вам на них изготовили нашлепку "Sadko" или "Farinelli". Торгуете ими потихоньку. Никто вас бить не будет потому что марки такой нет. Но и сами вы не регистрируете марку потому что для вашего бизнеса это экономически неинтересно.

Дальше вы можете продолжать их продавать, а можете обанкротиться, но производитель спокойно продает инструменты с такими же названиями через других поставщиков, если им это нравится. И наоборот, любой из поставщиков может заказать инструменты у другого производителя (ну вдруг ему не хватило или подешевле нашел, или договорился что сделают подешевле). И вообще кто угодно посмотрев что "аккордеоны Farinelli" раскрутились, может сделать такие же или похожие и торговать ими от души.

Тем более что название выглядит итальянским и похоже на Serenellini

Цитата:


> Т.е. ОВК с 2002 управляет Тульской или Тульская управляет ОВК ? Вообще не понятно о.О


Имхо можно даже не вникать. После попытки найти такое название в отечественных реестрах (ну или тупо вбейте в гугле "овк мелодия инн") вопросы отпадают. По-видимому точно такое же никак не зарегистрированное название.

Возможно кто-то сотрудников "ООО Тульская Гармонь" уволился и открыл частную лавочку по перепродаже аккордеонов вышеописанным способом, что и пытался отразить в этой сказке про "управление".

Цитата:


> В общем пока на примете Юпитер-1Д и Фаринелли Джуниор. Фаринелли дешевле, вот и интересуюсь.


Вы пока не определились, учиться на выборном или готовом?


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

А что на счет OULAI  ? Тоже секрет ?


----------



## rodiongork (4 Фев 2017)

Кстати, нашел пару FARINELLI и несколько САДКО среди марок зарегистрированных локально в РФ, но вроде среди них ни одной касающейся муз.инструментов.

Цитата:


> А что на счет OULAI  ? Тоже секрет ?


Не видно такого даже в российской базе. М.б. например сам аккордеон-шоп такое и придумал для безымянных баянов которые сам же возит из Китая.

*UPD* хотя я не прав похоже, нашел сейчас вот такую страничку:

http://www.whatsonxiamen.com/rate_business_list.php?id=381


----------



## avm (4 Фев 2017)

В Китае есть известный производитель баянов и аккордеонов: http://eugenmeermann.ru/firmy-proizvoditeli-bayanov-akkordeonov-istoriya/goldencu
p-firmy-proizvoditeli-bayanov-akkordeonov/kitajskie-bayany-i-kitajskie-akkordeony
-goldencup
Возможно, эти инструменты производят на фабрике под названия, которые предоставляет заказчик. Поэтому Farinelli и пр. на китайском рынке никому не известны


----------



## ya_rus (4 Фев 2017)

ilya83 (04.02.2017, 15:33) писал:


> Может мне вообще чз год надоест баян.


Для чего же мозг людям выносите? Есть на Руси выражение-вопрос: на кой чёрт козе баян?


----------



## ilya83 (4 Фев 2017)

Странно, что в России Golden cup маловато. Только пару ссылок выдает. У них тааааакой модельный ряд...


----------



## rodiongork (5 Фев 2017)

ilya83 писал:


> Странно, что в России Golden cup маловато. Только пару ссылок выдает. У них тааааакой модельный ряд...


Да чего ж странного. Смотрите, они продаются по 300 долларов от 10 штук (и не двухголосый притом):

http://aiersimusic.en.made-in-china.com/product/HblnLuEJsvkM/China-Goldencup-Bran
d-Piano-Accordion-37keys-96bass.html

и обратите внимание на ссылочку "Send customized request". Вы за 200 тыр рублей можете сейчас же открыть частную лавочку "российско-китайско-итальянско-американского" производства аккордеонов "ILYA MUROMETS" например 

А мы будем ходить и недоумевать, чегой-то на рынке не видно Golden Cup...


----------



## ilya83 (5 Фев 2017)

Хах Я подумаю. А что на счет Юпитер ? Я не понял, там 2-а Юпитера. ООО Юпитер и ОООО Баян Юпитер. Вроде из одной конторы, но 2-а ООО. Причем тут же на этом форуме кричат, что Юпитер Гусаровский - китайская бяка. что за Гусаров?

А я вот на Юпитер засматриваюсь и на Ютубе куча роликов с выступлением детей из муз школ, у них у всех Юпитеры. это тоже китайская бяка или. ... Я запутался.


----------



## ilya83 (5 Фев 2017)

Hohner тоже смотрел. И тут опять же говорят, что Hohner китайская бяка. Ну если и делают в китае, но делают же. Не простож этикетки клеят.


----------



## vev (5 Фев 2017)

ilya83 писал:


> Хах Я подумаю. А что на счет Юпитер ? Я не понял, там 2-а Юпитера. ООО Юпитер и ОООО Баян Юпитер. Вроде из одной конторы, но 2-а ООО. Причем тут же на этом форуме кричат, что Юпитер Гусаровский - китайская бяка.
> 
> А я вот на Юпитер засматриваюсь и на Ютубе куча роликов с выступлением детей из муз школ, у них у всех Юпитеры. это тоже китайская бяка или. ... Я запутался.


Странный Вы какой-то... Ничего не щупали, ничего не знаете, но уже раздаете советы...

Про Юпитер от Гусарова никто не говорит про Китай. Корея.  
Засматриваетесь? А надо заслушиваться. Ну устраивает звук китайцев - вперед. Покупайте  и наслаждайтесь. В чем Вы нас то хотите убедить? Если большинство местного населения страдают весьма утонченным слуховым аппаратом, способным отличить до от до-диез. Ну не юзают здесь ColdenCup... И к Гусаровским баянам относятся как к учебным...


----------



## rodiongork (5 Фев 2017)

Цитата:


> И тут опять же говорят, что Hohner китайская бяка. Ну если и делают в китае, но делают же. Не простож этикетки клеят.


Тут разница. Вы можете либо покупать баяны целиком где-то в Китае и перепродавать их здесь "как есть". Завести ООО будет стоить для Вас 10 тыр.

Либо вы можете заказывать в Китае корпуса на одной фабрике, голоса на другой, резонаторы выпиливать здесь силами двух наемных работников, ремни заказывать в Мексике, а чехлы в Индии. Типа, более европейский подход.

И будет у вас получаться бяка или не бяка - это ж не от Китая зависит уже, а от того что и почем Вы у китайцев покупаете. Ну и соответственно почем собираетесь продавать результат.


----------



## ilya83 (5 Фев 2017)

Вот, похоже, китаец (я о баяне). Ну не знаю. На Ютубе что Sadko что weltmeister...


----------



## zet10 (5 Фев 2017)

в таком случае берите Китайца,какой смысл Вас тут переубеждать ? Вам Vev, дал более чем исчерпывающий ответ, который как видно Вы пропустили мимо ушей, или просто не хотите слышать...хотите играть на китайском инструменте пожалуйста играйте!


----------



## joukahainen (17 Апр 2017)

ilya83 писал:


> Кто, что знает о Farinelli и Sadko , поделитесь.


За Farinelli скажу, т.к. он у меня есть.
Когда отдавал на ТО мастеру, открыли-посмотрели - механика советского образца, на корпусе внутри карандашом пометки русскоязычные. Качество материалов и сборки в целом - на троечку.

Что касается инструмента в целом. 
Купил его у приятеля - был у него походным инструментом, без нареканий в этом амплуа.
А мне как раз такой и нужен был - маленький, лёгкий и с ярким звуком. Т.к. играю, в основном, ирландщину всякую на нём, где частая смена меха традиционна. За эти деньги он меня (меня) устраивает на 100%. Как-то так.


----------



## ирина моисеенко (20 Апр 2017)

joukahainen писал:


> ilya83 писал:Кто, что знает о Farinelli и Sadko , поделитесь.
> За Farinelli скажу, т.к. он у меня есть.
> Когда отдавал на ТО мастеру, открыли-посмотрели - механика советского образца, на корпусе внутри карандашом пометки русскоязычные. Качество материалов и сборки в целом - на троечку.
> 
> ...


----------



## ирина моисеенко (20 Апр 2017)

У меня тож Фаринелли-учебнопоходный. С первых дней стали вылетать кнопочки на левой клавиатуре.З года инструменту,а все они у меня закреплены уже проволочками(хихи).


----------



## vadium (27 Апр 2017)

лет 5 назад снял видеообзор про свой фаринелли Junior - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPWkUUJ6srM
так в итоге его и продал этой осенью, потому что маловато кнопок в левой руке (60) для игры в диезных тональностях (подробнее об этом - в указанном видео). Для минимально комфортной игры нужно минимум 80 кнопок в левой руке.

да, наверняка их потому нигде нет, что поступают в страну (страны) безымянными, как в компьютерном мире есть такое понятие OEM, а потом на них клеят шильдики с придуманными названиями.


----------



## v-akkordeon (19 Фев 2018)

]уважаемые любители игры на баяне!послушайте профессионала. я очень рекомендую юпитер-1 днв. это практически концертный инструмент удобный и лёгкий. Фаринелли держал в руках только 1 раз, но мне этого достаточно, чтобы определить его как чисто галантерейную поделку. маленький юпитер можно препродать при необходимости (у меня уже второй по счёту


----------



## Slawa (22 Фев 2018)

А меня вот интересует вопрос: где продаются сейчас китайские баяны? И какие производители в Китае сейчас самые лучшие? Я так понимаю, что их несколько и качество китайских баянов (аккордеонов) разное. Понятно, что особо хороших они ещё не научились делать, но баяшку для шабашки китаяшку, наверно, можно было бы купить. Вот только где они продаются то? Кто нибудь недавно покупал? Может есть в интернет магазине?


----------



## zet10 (22 Фев 2018)

На авито посмотрите, полным полно китайских "Фаринелли".


----------



## Slawa (23 Фев 2018)

Эй.. Нет! Меня совсем не Авито интересует! Я хотел бы узнать в каких городах Китая, на каких фабриках и кто в Китае производит баяны (аккордеоны). Как они различаются по качеству и цене. И ещё кто в России и в других странах мира продаёт, покупает, играет на китайских инструментах. Мы раньше смеялись над китайскими автомобилями - а теперь их качество выросло и многие ездят на них и довольны.  Я думаю, с баянами то же самое будет очень скоро


----------



## Slawa (23 Фев 2018)

Кстати, насколько мне известно, в Китае сейчас собирают инструменты таких марок как HOHNER, Weltmeister. Наверно китайцы чему то учатся у немцев.. Осваивают технологии наверняка. А в жизни музыкантов часто бывают ситуации, когда нужен не дорогой концертный инструмент, а дешевый, но ярко звучащий и желательно легкий инструмент: на банкет, на репетицию в ансамбле или для выступления в питейном заведении, где могут просто подойти и нечайно уронить (не со зла так сказать). Вот для этого и нужны китай-баяны.


----------



## vev (23 Фев 2018)

*Slawa*,

Ну я в Китае видел только один аккордеон, посмотрев далеко не один магазин музыкальных инструментов. Да и тот мне не дали пощупать. Объяснили, что он не совсем в порядке. Все рояли, которые удалось потестить (10-15 разного уровня), на мой непрофессиональный взгляд, являются дровами. Пока... Есть еще нельзя, но на хлеб уже мажется . Нет там пока заботы о звуке... Только о внешнем виде...


----------



## Slawa (23 Фев 2018)

vev (23.02.2018, 10:08) писал:


> Нет там пока заботы о звуке... Только о внешнем виде..


 Да, жаль, конечно...  А я думал, что уж в Китае то баяны на каждом углу продаются. Что их там завались


----------



## nvk (23 Фев 2018)

vev (23.02.2018, 10:08) писал:


> Пока... Есть еще нельзя, но на хлеб уже мажется. Нет там пока заботы о звуке... Только о внешнем виде...


Да, где то верно, так оно и есть, хотя есть и нюансы...по роялям то же да, но...если от 500-700 тысяч юаней, то уже ничего так , звук есть, но за эти деньги можно и Стэнвей взять))
По баянам...Слава, продаются, во многих магазинах, интернете, на фабриках, марки ГОЛДЕНКАП, БАЙЛЭ, ШЭНЛЭ, производят в провинциях Шанси, Хебей, в Шанхае, есть фабрика в Пекине...качество...невысокое, основные недостатки - качество расходных материалов ( попадается ужасный целлулоид, у детей потом алергия, ужасной обработки дерево и т.п. ),  мастера. ...нет классных спецов, да и при большом количестве ( хотя в Китае 20000 в год с фабрики считается немного ) изделий всё в конвейре, потоком какие уж там спецы...но при всём при этом можно договориться и на обоюдовыгодном сотрудничестве, под постоянным контролем получать неплохие инструменты, которые хотя бы держать несколько лет ритм ученических занятий, не разваливаются, имеют более менее пристойный звук... но это всё индивидуально и уже не поток магазинный))


----------



## Slawa (24 Фев 2018)

nvk, спасибо за вашу информацию. Я так понял, что более менее рабочий инструмент из китайцев можно выбрать, если перебрать штук 20-30 ))  А как же всё таки китайские вельты и Hohner -ы? Неужели китайцы, производя эти инструменты, не попытались свиснуть технологию и материалы? Я думаю, что если ещё не сделали это, то скоро сделают. Тут ещё видимо всё зависит от спроса на товар. Китайцы делают самые дешевые инструменты- от $ 400-500, а самые дешевые Hohner-ы, в Китае сделанные стоят уже от 1500 $. В принципе, у китайцев есть ещё большой запас в конкурентоспособности (могли бы сделать инструмент за 1000 $ хотя бы, подняв качество в 2 раза), но почему то пока они этот запас не используют. Странно


----------



## nvk (25 Фев 2018)

Нет, перебирать бесполезно, нужно прямо на фабрике процесс контролировать ( дерево сухое, целлулоид без лишней химии...это хотя бы )...второе, а зачем эта технология когда они под брэндом работают, делают то китайцы...ну и так же нет смысла поднимать качество да ещё и цену снижать, ведь внутри страны и это. ...добро))...берут да ещё и радуются))


----------



## Slawa (25 Фев 2018)

А без целуллоида наверно тоже бывают? Черные наверно без целуллоида?


----------



## vev (25 Фев 2018)

*Slawa*, без целлулоида должно быть значительно дороже... Технология сложнее и качество исходного материала выше должно быть.


----------



## Slawa (25 Фев 2018)

Вот и я так думаю. Но есть ведь китай-баяны без целуллоида! Я понял такую вещь -- китайцы могут сделать всё, если захотят. Хоть ракету в космос и на Луну, хоть баян. Вопрос в том -- кто заплатит за это заплатит. Они могут и хороший инструмент сделать не хуже итальянцев, но и стоить он будет столько же. Поэтому китайцы не делают как итальянские, потому что их делают итальянцы. Коряво получилась мысль, но вроде понятно ))


----------



## vev (25 Фев 2018)

Slawa писал:


> Вот и я так думаю. Но есть ведь китай-баяны без целуллоида! Я понял такую вещь -- китайцы могут сделать всё, если захотят. Хоть ракету в космос и на Луну, хоть баян. Вопрос в том -- кто заплатит за это заплатит. Они могут и хороший инструмент сделать не хуже итальянцев, но и стоить он будет столько же. Поэтому китайцы не делают как итальянские, потому что их делают итальянцы. Коряво получилась мысль, но вроде понятно ))


Могут, но не все... Предлагаю пока брать аккордеоны у итальянцев: у китайцев они пока дороже


----------



## Slawa (25 Фев 2018)

Да, блин...  До Италии им как до Луны. А русским так наверно как до Марса


----------



## nvk (26 Фев 2018)

Slawa (25.02.2018, 20:22) писал:


> Они могут и хороший инструмент сделать не хуже итальянцев, но и стоить он будет столько же.


 Нет, Слава, НЕ МОГУТ...у китайцев другая среда, уровень организации, стадия развития общества))...чтобы блестело они сделают, а вот чтобы играло ещё при этом?...ну может лет через 200. ...
И очень важный момент...нужно забыть что в Китае всё дешевле чем где либо, вот это время точно прошло...Цены на всё качественное здесь очень высокие, так как качественное всё привозное ( за исключением традиционно китайского, чай например, шёлк )...так как то Вам правильный совет дают...хотите качественный инструмент берите в Италии, если выйдете на производителя - возьмёте не очень дорого, удачи...


----------



## egoraccordion2002 (13 Окт 2020)

Slawa написал(а):


> Да, блин... До Италии им как до Луны. А русским так наверно как до Марса


Я бы так не сказал. Юпитер и АККО одни из лучших на данный момент по части уровня инструментов


----------



## Сергей Селезнёв (12 Май 2022)

Фаринелли, очень хороший вариант для бытового музицирования. От двух регистрового, до полной модели. Нужно смотреть фактически, что за инструменты продают через интернет-магазины. У нас в школе есть простейшая модель. Великолепный ответ, мягкая и лёгкая клавиатура (на любителя), хорошая компрессия сохраняется уже много лет, лёгкий в управлении (не тяжёлый) Отлично звучит эстрадный репертуар и другая литература для баяна/акк., кроме классики. Для этого есть другие модели. А дубовость механики им приписывают конкурирующие "фирмы" Нужно смотреть и щупать, прежде чем покупать. Китайцы сейчас во всех областях сильно поднатарели.


----------



## Евгений Гейзлер (14 Май 2022)

Если вы ездите на старой ладе, то фаринелли подойдёт. Вечная проблема левой механикой, ломкие голоса, никакого удовольствия от музицирования. Да и недёшево для таких дров. Проще занять денег и купить итальянца. Не жалко будет потраченных средств.


----------



## MAN (16 Май 2022)

Евгений Гейзлер написал(а):


> Если вы ездите на старой ладе, то фаринелли подойдёт.


Уважаемый Евгений, не будете ли вы любезны немного подробнее развернуть вашу преинтереснейшую мысль об этой неожиданной корреляционной зависимости? И нет ли ещё взаимосвязи возможности использования аккордеонов китайского производства с гастрономическими предпочтениями, стилем одежды, метражом, дизайном интерьера и оснащённостью бытовой техникой жилища?


----------



## kep (16 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Уважаемый Евгений, не будете ли вы любезны немного подробнее развернуть вашу преинтереснейшую мысль об этой неожиданной корреляционной зависимости? И нет ли ещё взаимосвязи возможности использования аккордеонов китайского производства с гастрономическими предпочтениями, стилем одежды, метражом, дизайном интерьера и оснащённостью бытовой техникой жилища?


MAN А я бы с интересом ознакомился с Вашим опровержением пирамиды Маслоу...


----------



## MAN (17 Май 2022)

kep, я вовсе не имел намерения что-либо опровергать, но я действительно не понимаю, почему это китайский баян может подойти только владельцу старых "Жигулей". У меня вот например есть знакомый баянист-любитель, вполне обеспеченный человек, который, в частности, ездит на дорогом немецком внедорожнике, однако всем прочим баянам он почему-то предпочитает свой старенький кировский баян "Мелодия", хотя пробовал всякие-разные и, кажется, мог бы себе позволить приобрести любой инструмент вне зависимости от его цены. С ним что-то не так? С другой стороны, можно наверное найти примеры того, как люди, явно чувствительно ограничивая себя в потребностях, располагающихся в нижних слоях упомянутой пирамиды, тем не менее затягивают потуже пояс и покупают дорогостоящий музыкальный инструмент.


----------



## kep (17 Май 2022)

MAN Пирамида Маслоу и прочие социологические теоремы оперируют статистическими закономерностями. Конкретно, гауссианой. Если бы оппонент сказал, что фаринелли подойдет *только *для ездящих на старой ладе, то любой из Ваших "например" был бы корректным опровержением.


----------



## MAN (18 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Если бы оппонент сказал, что фаринелли подойдет *только *для ездящих на старой ладе, то любой из Ваших "например" был бы корректным опровержением.


Возможно я бы охотно и корректно опроверг сделанное оппонентом заявление и даже заодно, что бы уж два раза не нагибаться, с какой-нибудь пирамидальной теоремой, когда бы имел такую охоту, а у меня такой охоты не было и нет, о чём я уже имел честь вам докладывать, kep. Скажите, верно ли я понял, по-вашему выходит, раз Евгений Гейзлер не сказал, что Farinelli подойдёт *только* тем, кто ездит на старой "Ладе", значит, строго говоря, из его слов следует, что аккордеоны этой марки в общем-то вполне подойдут и тем, кто ездит на новой "Ладе", а также "Ягуаре", вне зависимости от возраста последнего, и вообще на любом автомобиле, а может быть (страшно подумать) даже мотоциклистам, скутеристам, самокатчикам, велосипедистам и пешеходам со скандинавскими палками и без оных? То есть абсолютно всем? Вы считаете, Евгений имел в виду именно это, а я, будучи плохо знакомым с математической статистикой, просто неверно понял его и совершенно напрасно полез со своими глупыми расспросами?


----------



## kep (18 Май 2022)

MAN, есть такое понятие: теорема несуществования. Формулировка у неё как у Великой теоремы Ферма: уравнение не имеет натуральных решений. Если найдётся хотя бы одно, теорема опровергнута.
Точно так же и с высказыванием Евгений Гейзлер - если бы оно содержало теорему несесуществования в прямом («только») или обратном («никому кроме») виде, Ваши возражения его положение опровергали бы. А без этого они так, докопаться до собеседника.
Что же касается Вашей максимы, я ее возвожу к Достоевскому: раз Бога нет, все дозволено. Вероятность найти всех описанных персонажей существует, но укладывается в края гауссианы, вместе с вероятностью встретить динозавра с фаринелли. 
Ну и по форме дискуссии: ежели Вы уже задаёте вопрос, то как-то не комильфо после получения ответа говорить «не очень-то и хотелось».


----------



## MAN (19 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ну и по форме дискуссии: ежели Вы уже задаёте вопрос, то как-то не комильфо после получения ответа говорить «не очень-то и хотелось».


Простите, но вы меня окончательно сбили с толку.
1. Разве я получил ответ от Евгения Гейзлера?
2. Разве я говорил, что мне не очень-то и хотелось его получить?
3. Я сказал, что не имею намерения и желания опровергать какие-то теоремы, а всего лишь попросил разъяснить подробнее зависимость конкретной марки и возраста автомобиля (а возможно и каких-то других материальных ценностей, имеющихся в собственности потенциального покупателя аккордеона "Фаринелли") с удовлетворённостью качествами этих музыкальных инструментов китайского производства.
4. В этом заявлении


Евгений Гейзлер написал(а):


> Если вы ездите на старой ладе, то фаринелли подойдёт.


я усмотрел утверждение такой зависимости, иначе мой слабый ум, необременённый такими глубокими теоретическими познаниями как ваш, kep, не позволяет считать его содержащим какой-либо смысл вообще. В контексте обсуждения данной конкретной темы по крайней мере.
5. Если бы Евгений сказал что-то вроде того, что китайский аккордеон имеет смысл покупать только тогда, когда ни на какой другой просто нет денег, но нет же. С одной стороны он говорит, что для своего класса такой инструмент неоправданно дорог (стало быть есть аналоги дешевле и дело тут не в низкой покупательной способности), а с другой проводит эту совершенно непонятную мне параллель с ездой на "Жигулях". Я не докапываюсь, просто прошу объяснить непонятое. Где же тут "не комильфо"?


----------



## gerborisov (19 Май 2022)




----------



## kep (19 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> 1. Разве я получил ответ от Евгения Гейзлера?


Вы получили ответ от меня и дальнейшая дискуссия была со мной.


MAN написал(а):


> 2. Разве я говорил, что мне не очень-то и хотелось его получить?


Цитата:
"а у меня такой охоты не было и нет, о чём я уже имел честь вам докладывать, kep. Скажите, верно ли я понял..."


MAN написал(а):


> не позволяет считать его содержащим какой-либо смысл вообще.


В моем понимании, Евгений Гейзлер предположил статистически значимую зависимость между материальным состоянием владельцев старых Лад и потенциальных владельцев Фаринелли. Подчеркиваю, статистическую. Разъясняю только потому, что Вы решили игнорировать юмор фразы и начали формальный ее разбор на базе (на мой взгляд) ложного критерия.


MAN написал(а):


> Я не докапываюсь, просто прошу объяснить непонятое. Где же тут "не комильфо"?


Следует из ответов на п.п. 1,2.


----------



## MAN (21 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Вы получили ответ от меня


Разве? Вы вот это называете ответом?


kep написал(а):


> MAN А я бы с интересом ознакомился с Вашим опровержением пирамиды Маслоу...


В третий раз вынужден повторить, что у меня не было охоты заниматься опровержениями, а вот получить нормальный человеческий ответ на поставленный вопрос как раз была.
Теперь насчёт юмора фразы. Мне, чьим первым в жизни автомобилем был "Москвич М2140", доставшийся мне по наследству на 26 году его, "Москвича", жизни, а вторым ИЖ 2126 "Ода", который я купил в 2006-м, ровно через год после снятия их с производства, причём сделал это не только из-за бедности, и на котором беспроблемно отъездил 12 лет, понять такой юмор действительно очень трудно, тем более, что зависимость была предположена не от материального состояния владельцев, а скорее от их психической ненормальности - мол, вечно ломающийся Фаринелли, на котором нет никакого удовольствия играть, может устроить разве что того, кто ездит на так же беспрестанно ломающемся и так же не доставляющем радости подержанном автомобиле "Лада", а нормальному человеку в здравом уме проще влезть в долги, ограбить банк, зарезать кого-нибудь в конце концов, но купить итальянский аккордеон, ну и, видимо, какое-то приносящее чрезвычайное удовольствие от езды авто не российского производства.

P. S. Прошу прощения у gerborisov и остальной почтеннейшей публики за мою исключительную нудность и отсутствие надлежащего чувства юмора.


----------



## kep (22 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> В третий раз вынужден повторить, что у меня не было охоты заниматься опровержениями, а вот получить нормальный человеческий ответ на поставленный вопрос как раз была.


Лукавите, причем сразу по нескольким направлениям.



MAN написал(а):


> Уважаемый Евгений, не будете ли вы любезны немного подробнее развернуть вашу преинтереснейшую мысль об этой неожиданной корреляционной зависимости? И нет ли ещё взаимосвязи возможности использования аккордеонов китайского производства с гастрономическими предпочтениями, стилем одежды, метражом, дизайном интерьера и оснащённостью бытовой техникой жилища?


Нормальный ли это вопрос? Или подковырка в Вашем юмористическом стиле? Можете ли Вы сами предложить нормальный человеческий ответ на такой вопрос?



MAN написал(а):


> Теперь насчёт юмора фразы.


Дальше почему-то следует история вовсе не про Лады а про Вашу тяжелую и праведную жизнь с Москвичами. Бритва Оккама негодуэ.



MAN написал(а):


> понять такой юмор действительно очень трудно, тем более, что зависимость была предположена не от материального состояния владельцев, а скорее от их психической ненормальности


А вот это - приписывание собственной повестки. Изначальная фраза ни в каком виде не упоминала психическую ненормальность. Тем более, инкриминируемую повестку "нормального человека в здравом уме", это, пожалуй, Ваши демоны гуляют.


----------



## MAN (22 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Можете ли Вы сами предложить нормальный человеческий ответ на такой вопрос?


Так вот то, о чём вы пишете:


kep написал(а):


> Дальше почему-то следует история вовсе не про Лады а про Вашу тяжелую и праведную жизнь с Москвичами.





kep написал(а):


> А вот это - приписывание собственной повестки. Изначальная фраза ни в каком виде не упоминала психическую ненормальность. Тем более, инкриминируемую повестку "нормального человека в здравом уме", это, пожалуй, Ваши демоны гуляют.


как раз и есть мои попытки самостоятельно понять взаимозависимость между китайскими баянами (аккордеонами) и "Ладами" (в моём персональном случае "Москвичом" и "Одой" - автомобилями, всегда считавшимися (не вполне заслуженно впрочем) ещё более ненадёжными и доставляющими ещё меньше удовольствия от их эксплуатации, чем "Лады", на которых я никогда не ездил, если не считать уроков вождения в автошколе). То есть найти ответ на свой собственный вопрос, потому что от Евгения я его до сих пор не получил, а ваши, kep, сводящиеся к констатации моей склонности к подковыркам и докапываниям, лукавства и одержимости демонами, меня, извините, не вполне устраивают.

И, кстати сказать, я ведь ничего не говорил о том, что моя жизнь с "Москвичом" и "ИЖ"-ом была тяжёлой. С чего вы это взяли? Как раз наоборот, я же написал о продолжительной и беспроблемной езде на этих автомобилях и могу ещё добавить к этому, что ездил на них не без удовольствия. Так что, если считать "Ладу" ещё и несколько более совершенным автомобилем, чем те, которыми пользовался я, мне по-прежнему не ясно что означает утверждение "Фаринелли" подойдёт тем, кто ездит на старой "Ладе". Тем более, что вот лично мне "Фаринелли" ну никак не подходит. Это что, именно потому, что я на "Ладе" не ездил? Но, признаюсь откровенно, я бы и итальянский инструмент себе покупать тоже не стал, будь у меня даже на это достаточно свободных денег, не говоря уж о том, чтобы их занимать. Неужели всему виной одолевающие меня демоны? Что порекомендуете - психиатрическое лечение или экзорцизм?


----------



## tobol (22 Май 2022)

Мне думается, что музыканту инструмент надо заслужить своим репертуаром, т.е. простенький, технически несложный репертуар можно и на старых советских баянах-аккордеонах поиграть... Ну, а если дорос, скажем, до концертных пьес, тогда имеешь полное право семейный бюджет расходовать по максимуму... Но это "моё правило" подходит для взрослых, не для детишек.


----------



## MAN (22 Май 2022)

tobol написал(а):


> простенький, технически несложный репертуар можно и на старых советских баянах-аккордеонах поиграть...


И на новых китайских тоже скорее всего.


----------



## kep (23 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> ваши, kep, сводящиеся к констатации моей склонности к подковыркам и докапываниям, лукавства и одержимости демонами, меня, извините, не вполне устраивают.


Договорились, я закончил свое участие в дискуссии.


----------



## MAN (23 Май 2022)

Трудно с вами общаться, kep, но очень интересно. Не призывал ведь я вас к прекращению дискуссии, опять вы меня зачем-то неверно поняли. И даже извинился за свою неудовлетворённость вашими ответами, ибо действительно испытываю из-за этого неловкость. Так что не договорились. Не договорили ещё потому что.
P. S. Это нечто выдающееся вообще-то! Я - тролль (вы ведь верно меня за тролля почитаете?) - уговариваю модератора не покидать аудиторию!


----------



## kep (23 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Трудно с вами общаться, kep, но очень интересно. Не призывал ведь я вас к прекращению дискуссии, опять вы меня зачем-то неверно поняли. И даже извинился за свою неудовлетворённость вашими ответами, ибо действительно испытываю из-за этого неловкость. Так что не договорились. Не договорили ещё потому что.
> P. S. Это нечто выдающееся вообще-то! Я - тролль (вы ведь верно меня за тролля почитаете?) - уговариваю модератора не покидать аудиторию!


MAN Отвечаю: я закончил свое участие в дискуссии, поскольку посчитал ее зашедшей в тупик и переставшей соответствовать теме топика.
Я также считаю *в этой конкретной дискуссии* Вас троллем: вбрасывание заведомо абсурдных вопросов в стиле "Вы уже перестали пить коньяк по утрам?" с требованием ответить именно на них, приписывание оппоненту непроизнесенных слов и неподразумеваемых смыслов, etc.
И вновь объясняю: в дискуссии я участвовал не как модератор, а как рядовой участник. Модераторы не пишут текстов, они разрешают/запрещают посты новичков, выносят предупреждения/закрывают топики за нарушение правил сайта, etc.


----------



## MAN (27 Май 2022)

kep, благодарю за ответ. Вы, правда, приписали мне достоинства, коих я не имею, но воля ваша. На самом деле вам просто противен (надоел) именно сам стиль моих текстов - это я прекрасно понимаю, тем более, что вашу точку зрения, как мне кажется, разделяют многие и, более того, он мне самому ужасно не нравится, - но поверьте, вопросы мои (в том числе и заданный в этой теме) абсурдными не являются, а лишь кажутся такими. И если я не получаю на них вразумительных ответов (которых всего лишь прошу, а вовсе не требую), то поневоле начинаю строить собственные догадки и предположения (то, что вы называете приписыванием оппоненту несказанных слов и неподразумеваемых смыслов) в надежде, что они будут подтверждены либо опровергнуты, а отнюдь не для того, чтобы вывести кого-то из душевного равновесия и прогневить. Но если мои действия воспринимать действительно как троллинг, то конечно, правильнее всего просто их игнорировать.


----------



## kep (27 Май 2022)

"Согласие есть продукт при полном непротивлении сторон." 
Если для Вас форма [вопросов] важнее получения ответа - Ваше решение. Если же Вы искренне хотите найти ответы - почему бы не попробовать поменять стиль? Языком Вы владеете вполне. 
В качестве утешительного приза - ссылка на блог журналиста на пенсии, чей стиль удивительно напоминает Ваш. Но тот при всех экивоках доводит тезис до полной ясности.
Васильев Александр Юрьевич


----------



## MAN (28 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Если же Вы искренне хотите найти ответы - почему бы не попробовать поменять стиль?


Ну а что, давайте попытаем счастья и начнём (вернее я начну) всё сызнова, задавая свой вопрос в иной, предельно простой и свободной от всякой лишней стилистической шелухи форме и при этом уже не адресуя его исключительно автору цитаты.


Евгений Гейзлер написал(а):


> Если вы ездите на старой ладе, то фаринелли подойдёт.


Почему?


----------



## vev (28 Май 2022)

MAN, 

Не планируя втягиваться в многостраничную дискуссию, могу предположить статистическую общность ездовых качеств/комфорта Лады, и игровых качеств Фаринелли. Люди склонные к спартанству в одном, с большей вероятностью исповедуют его и в другом. 
Можно долго переливать из пустого в порожнее, но даже моя 20-ти летняя "Королла" давала сто очков форы ВАЗу, а уж сравнивать Фаринелли с итальянцами даже не самого высокого уровня, вообще не имеет никакого смысла. В обществе всегда есть процент людей, готовых наслаждаться преодолением трудностей, а не комфортом. И то и другое создано специально для них ИМХО.


----------



## MAN (29 Май 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Можно долго переливать из пустого в порожнее


Не буду злоупотреблять этим соблазнительным разрешением, но разочек всё-таки булькну.
Вот скажите пожалуйста, основываясь исключительно на статистических наблюдениях разумеется, легко ли научиться игре на аккордеоне (пусть это будет даже очень хороший итальянский инструмент, китайские в расчёт нарочно не берём) и, в частности, освоить это дело на достаточно высоком уровне? И легко ли этот уровень сохранять и наращивать дальше?
То есть я хочу спросить, а не является ли данный процесс по своей сути преодолением трудностей и в то же самое время не связан ли он с получением некоторого наслаждения?


----------



## kep (29 Май 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> То есть я хочу спросить, а не является ли данный процесс по своей сути преодолением трудностей и в то же самое время не связан ли он с получением некоторого наслаждения?


Анкедот №14101


----------



## MAN (30 Май 2022)

Не понимаю я ваших тонких намёков, извините. 


vev написал(а):


> В обществе всегда есть процент людей, готовых наслаждаться преодолением трудностей, а не комфортом


Аккордеонистов (не склонных к спартанству и играющих только на SCANDALLI, BUGARI и т. п., а любовью занимающихся исключительно в постели, лёжа и без скафандра) следует отнести к числу таковых или нет? Если нет, то я не понимаю почему, а если да, то, заметьте, не мной было сказано


vev написал(а):


> И то и другое (Фаринелли и Лада) создано специально для них ИМХО.


И вообще


----------



## vev (30 Май 2022)

MAN, 
на этом и порешим... Любой мой ответ все равно будет пропущен через призму Вашего юмора... Не буду кормить призму


----------



## MAN (30 Май 2022)

Равно как и любой мой вопрос неизменно проходит через призму вашего с kep-ом, но я не жадный - пусть кушает на доброе здоровье, тем более, что я-то совсем не уверен что призма моего юмора что-то там преломляет правильнее вашей. Так что насчёт кормёжки это вы уж сами решайте что и как, без меня.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Июл 2022)

Не стану опровергать тезис, что лучше быть здоровым и богатым, чем бедным и больным. Но вообще начинающему особо не до тонкостей звучания, расхода воздуха и так далее. Ему интересен сам факт попадания по нужным кнопкам и извлечения каких-то более менее приятных уху звуков. Поэтому если такие инструменты продают, значит их кто-то покупает. Хотя при равном ценнике я бы взял условный вальтмейстер после капремонта с перевосковкой. Недостатки инструмента начинают напрягать только после достижения определённого технического и финансового уровня.  Поэтому если кнопки не заедают и звуки издаются, то играть можно. Тут как с аудиотехникой. Можно слушать музыку, можно звучание аппаратуры на тестовых записях. Аудиофилией я уже переболел по молодости. Сейчас любимую музыку меня не напрягает слушать даже через весьма скромные аудиоустройства. И то редко включаю. В машине уже полгода как музыка сломалась, всё время забываю починить.


----------



## kep (19 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Аудиофилией я уже переболел по молодости.


Переквалифицировались в меломаны...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Июл 2022)

kep, вообще забил на целевое прослушивание музыки. Типа как в стародавние времена послушать что нибудь, просидев час с лишним перед колонками. А меломанил я в середине 90-х жестко. Регулярно пасся на "горбушке". Сейчас все эти записи только пыль собирают. Усилитель с акустикой используется только как звук для телевизора.  Видимо доступность любой музыки в интернете сыграла роль. Раньше надо было совершить телодвижения, чтоб что-то послушать. А сейчас "Алиса! Включи музыку ..." 
Я сейчас прихожу с работы, кушаю, беру аккордеон и "радую" соседей. Так сказать из слушателя превратился в его антипод.


----------

